# Play 20 Questions



## wasabi (Nov 12, 2005)

I stumped it with "spatula" but it got it at 24 questions.

http://www.20q.net/index.html


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 12, 2005)

I won!!  I forgot to count but it took some way more than 20qs to figure out *"dumbells".*  It disagreed with me with lots of questions, but I stick to my point of view...


----------



## pdswife (Nov 12, 2005)

I won with a checkbook.   It disagreed with me on a lot too but,  I'm right and it's wrong.  lol


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 12, 2005)

Now I really really conquered it with "ice skates" after 30qs it still had no clue.  I don't think the poor bugger had any idea what they were supposed to be!!


----------



## middie (Nov 12, 2005)

24 questions to guess a rose


----------



## cara (Nov 13, 2005)

It didn`t get the traktor ;o)


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 13, 2005)

*I won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I thought of bacteria and it gave up at 30 questions!!!!!! Oh Yeah!!!! (I just a cartwheel to celebrate)

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought of Teddy Bear...At the 17th question it said "stuffed animal" which I guess is close enough but I kept on letting it go and at # 19 it got teddy bear as the right answer


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 14, 2005)

Rubik's Cube took 29 questions for it to answer Right !


----------



## buckytom (Nov 14, 2005)

an orange took 28 questions to answer. i was actually thinking of a navel orange, but it considered that too specific. however, it tried to guess tangerine, which is a type of citrus, so the fact that it complained about a lot of specifics about navels is a lot of hooey.


----------



## licia (Nov 14, 2005)

I won with pomegranate. It took 28 questions and guessed, raspberry, rose, tulip and a couple of other things, but did include pomegranet on the list after the game was finished.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 14, 2005)

I won after 29 with Church - even though one of the last questions came up with the answer 'is it a Cathedral' - I said 'similar'....  it STILL didn't guess 'church' - but will obviously have now stored that little nugget in its database!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 27, 2005)

I won with book. It took 25 questions to get it.

Grace


----------

